# 2016 Garlic Harvest And Re-Plant



## Iron Head (Jun 28, 2016)

I like to log this year's garlic harvest and re-plant to help newbies to catch on with this passion.
Please share your rewards and provide your location, dates, and variety.
I am from Eatonville, WA and my entire crop was planted the first week of October 2015.
My first harvest of Kilnary and Lortz Italian was June 25, 2016.
Sorry I don't have any pics as I've already hung them in a dark warehouse before I decided to start this thread.
I will have pics of Bogatyr, Metechi, Romanian Red, Vietnamese Red, and Turkish Giants when they are ready to dig.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 3, 2016)

Iron Head said:


> I like to log this year's garlic harvest and re-plant to help newbies to catch on with this passion.
> Please share your rewards and provide your location, dates, and variety.
> I am from Eatonville, WA and my entire crop was planted the first week of October 2015.
> My first harvest of Kilnary and Lortz Italian was June 25, 2016.
> ...


could you explain the whole process? where do you get the garlic to plant ect.


----------



## Iron Head (Jul 5, 2016)

Get your garlic seeds (extra large healthy cloves) in the summer from friends, local farms, and/or seed companies.
There are many sources on the internet from general seed companies to specialized garlic growers.
Prepare the soil bed, plant in the late summer/fall usually in October, and mulch heavily.
Fertilize in the winter.
Weed year round.
Harvest from early to late summer depending on variety.
Save the best for replant and eat the rest.
From my experience, the largest bulbs are produced in weed-free beds.
I'm from the Pacific Northwest so I don't water mine at all.


----------



## Iron Head (Jul 9, 2016)

A few pics of my entire harvest today.
I'm very happy with this year's harvest especially with the Kilnary and the Metechi.
I didn't control the weed on the Vietnamese Red and the Romania Red patches so they didn't grow very big this year.
After they dry out on the ground a few days, I will select my seed stock, and hang them all up to cure.
Replant will be early October.
I can't wait to sample the Bogatyr and Metechi since they are claimed to be the hottest.


----------

